# Babylon 5 OOC Thread (FULL)



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm looking to attempt to run my first campaign here on ENWorld, but I wanted to see if there was any interest first. I am planning on using Mongoose's Babylon 5 d20 rules to run a campaign  based on their current line of products. Before I do that, I would like to see if there is any interest and/or questions before I post details of what I had in mind. Thanks for listening. Be seeing you.

General Background:

It is the Earth year 2258. Most all recent open conflicts throughout the galaxy have ended and peace reigns. At least on the surface. To those who know better, wars never end; they only go underground. The Babylon stations were built to ensure a place that all races, no matter their difference, could settle their disputes with words and not weapons. Now, the last of the stations, Babylon 5, has also become a haven for those trying to escape workaday lives, to find a new and better life out here in the middle of open space, neutral territory to all races and to all nations. Your characters are those people, working here on Babylon 5 for one reason or another, by choice, by force, or otherwise. Little do they know the role they will play in the shaping of the future.

House Rules:

Character Generation:

1. Stats are built with a 28-point character buy.
2. Allowed races: Humans, Narn, Centauri, Minbari, Abbai, Brakiri, Drazi, Gaim, PakMaRa, Vree.
3. Allowed starting classes: Agent, Diplomat, Lurker, Officer, Scientist, Soldier, Telepath, Worker.
4. Hit points begin at maximum for your class.
5. Starting money will be average for your class.
6. Special Note for Human telepaths- you must choose to either be a member of Psi Corps or be a rogue. If you are a rogue, your background must include how you managed to escape Psi Hounds all this time.
7. Maximum P Rating for Teeps is 12.
8. As far as weapons go, if you purchase one, please give a description of how you have managed to get it on board Babylon 5 if you would not normally be issued one, as in not a member of security.

Generic rules:

1. This game will focus a lot on character background and roleplaying. When there is a fight, I want to use this dice roller: Dice Roller
2. Please make an effort to post at least 2-3 times a week.
3. If a discrepancy comes up in game, we will discuss it here and put the in-character thread on hold until we resolve it.
4. After I post this message, I will put up a rogue gallery and a link to it in this message. Please post your characters there and once they are approved, I will start the in-game thread.
5. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. Please remember that this is my first time DMing on ENWorld, so be gentle 
6. One other note I needed to add... This game, as its namesake implies, has a lot of adult themes, such as alcoholism and other vices, criminal elements and grave morality judgements. If you are adverse to these things, please keep that in mind when reading. 

Players:
1. Crothian (David McCall, Human Pilot Officer)
2. Denthil (Geoff Redgrave, Human Soldier)
3. Tyrlaan (Varn Janno, Centauri doctor)
4. Strahd (Dobar, Drazi worker)
5. Enlighten (Selise, Minbari Religious Caste Telepath)
6. Thatdarncat (Becky Keller, Human Scientist)


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

Would you be following their adventure?  Would people need to have the books to make characters?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 23, 2005)

I would probably for my first time out follow their adventure series somewhat, with a few tweaks here and there so anyone who's read it won't be too bored with the thing. As far as books go, it would help, but I won't require it. I can put up any class abilities, etc. if needed. The main thing is the main rulebook or pocket version thereof.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

What about other books.  Like I can see someone wanting to play a character aiming to eventually be a Ranger, or a techno mage.  Also, on the flip side of the books issue would you alloow B5 books you don't have or do you have them all?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 23, 2005)

I am a unhealable collector of all things Mongoose and Wizards, so I have all the books up to I think last two months. So I don't have the Rangers book yet, but that will be remedied shortly. If it comes down to it, and characters get to that point that they would need something from the other books, I won't mind emailing or posting the information. If it so happens that I don't have a particular book, then it will be circumstantial allowance, at least until I get a copy of it myself and can look it over. 

On the other hand, for at least the first adventure or so, I'm planning on pretty much sticking with the main rule book. That way those who are unfamiliar with the setting or don't have the books won't be too overwhelmed with the amount of information. I don't want to presume, but if you know the books well enough, the rules seem to change with every new book that comes out. Of course if you add in changes made in Sign and Portents.... But anyway. I wanted to try and keep things fairly simple for my first campaign here on ENWorld, that's why I am just starting with the main book for now.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

That sounds cool.  I just ask because I have some of the books and would like to play and actually get so use out of my books.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 23, 2005)

I understand that one all too well. I'm sitting here staring at eighteen file folder boxes all full of books. I decided that since I don't have a group around here anymore, I'll try for my favorite gamer hangout with my favorite setting. If things go as planned, we'll probably get use out of most of the books. I plan on tying in some of the television show as well, to shake things up a bit.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

So, is it going to start around the time of season 1 then? and while I do have the Fiery Trial  it would be easy to run and shouldn't be that big of deal.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm probably going to have it begin during the events of _Born to the Purple_. If you don't mind I'm going to put your name in the first post as an interested party. If this thing gets going, do you have any idea what kind of character you would like to play?


----------



## denthil (Feb 23, 2005)

*I'd Play*

I'd be interested in playing, I have the core book and a few of the supplemental books. I was hoping to get some people I know to play, but just can't get enough interest from them to start up a campaign.

I'd have to look at the book tonight to setup a character.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 23, 2005)

My curiosity is piqued. I may/may not have access to the book, though. 

B5 is a great show and a great universe, so I am most definitely interested in playing around in it.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 23, 2005)

Excellent. I'm hoping that with our game we can garner more interest for both the Babylon 5 Universe and the game itself. 

Tyrlaan: If you have an idea for what kind of character you would like to play, we can certainly give you the details of how it would be possible.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

Are you wanting a group of just individuals and you will bring us together or are you wanting a little more coneection between the Players?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 23, 2005)

The story itself will bring you together. The beginning of play will establish the character's 'regular' lives and then the adventure will be used to bring the group together.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm a fan of Babylon 5
I will be happy to join, I'll try to find the book


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 24, 2005)

Great! That makes four. If all of you guys come up with a character concept, I'll list you all as players and we can get started with character generation and backgrounds.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Feb 24, 2005)

Loved the show would love to join in if possible. 

Thanks
s


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 24, 2005)

Shadowbloodmoon - I have the book now, I'll think about something
you can create a thread in the rouge's gallery and we'll post our characters there.
Just tell us your house rulles : rolling abilities and etc...


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, I have a bunch of concepts mulling about, but I have a few questions that might help narrow things down.

- Are we going to be on the B5 station?
- Can we know main characters? (Work for Delenn, be a security officer under Garibaldi's command, etc.)
- Can we know any of the secrets that would have been known by the time of _Born to the Purple_? (specifically thinking of, if I play Minbari, can I know why the Earth-Minbari War really ended)


----------



## denthil (Feb 24, 2005)

Ditto what Tyrlaan said, if you could give us just a bit more information on the background, your general thoughts of where we will be, etc. it would help greatly. I also have a number of ideas, and once you can give us that little bit of extra info, should be able to hammer out my concept in no time.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 24, 2005)

First, welcome aboard, Enlighten. I'll go one more character then mark this thread full. Otherwise we can work with five. 

As far as the station goes, yes, we will be starting there, but we will certainly not be staying there. Working for other iconic characters is acceptable within limits. Put it in your background and I may allow it. Vir Cotto was a first level character when the show began... The Minbari Grey Council did not disseminate the information as to why the war truly ended. Therefor only those who worked with them and certain select individuals within the upper echelons of Minbari society knew the true reason. Mostly within the Religious caste. 

I put the generic rules and stuff in the first post of this thread....


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

> 4. Hit points begin at maximum for your class, at each level increase you gain half maximum.




Um, don't the classes give a set number as they increase in level and not a die roll?  

How soon do you want characters?  How do you want to handle problems with languages?  Don't the Pak Mara for instance have languages issues?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 24, 2005)

You're right about that, my apologies. Each class has a set amount per level. I seem to forget just how gritty B5 rules are... 

If everyone can do it, I'd prefer to have characters done by the end of this weekend so we can begin Monday or so.

As far as those with language problems go (i.e. PakMaRa, Gaim), a translator will be provided for free to those of the diplomat and agent classes, others will need to purchase one. As far as the Vree go, they communicate telepathically with members of their own race and through symbols with others. I will allow a language skill of Vree Signs for those who wish to communicate with them. 

Speaking of languages, if you would prefer to use colors for your speech, please do. However, I reserve gray for OOC talk, and teal and cyan for NPC speech.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Sounds good, a firend has my main book and I won't be seeing him till this weekend to get it back.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 25, 2005)

I presume we're starting at 1st level?


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 25, 2005)

Okay, looks like I'm probably going with a Centauri scientist. He's a doctor with some interesting bedside manner


----------



## Crothian (Feb 25, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Okay, looks like I'm probably going with a Centauri scientist. He's a doctor with some interesting bedside manner




The rest of us need to make Narns now


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes, we are starting at first level. My apologies for not making that clear. Tyrlaan, your Centauri doctor would fit perfectly. I'm looking forward to seeing your background.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Feb 25, 2005)

My character will be a Minbari telepath  religious caste.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The rest of us need to make Narns now




Varn Janno: "I'm sorry. Perhaps there has a been a bit of confusion. I am a doctor... not a VETINARIAN!!"

:-D


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 25, 2005)

I'll think of something and post it.
You can check this Generator :

Babylon 5 character Generator


what's P rating for teeps ?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 26, 2005)

That character generator is pretty cool, Strahd. I'll have to look more into it. As far as P rating goes, that is a measure of a telepath's raw power. It is a scale originally developed by humans to measure the amount of power a telepath could potentially bring to bear. It's current ratings go from 1-15. No human has ever been recorded being naturally higher than P12. Those telepaths are usually trained as Psi Cops.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 26, 2005)

Doctor Varn Janno has been posted in the rogues gallery.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 26, 2005)

Got it, and Strahd's too. Looks good so far, just waiting on Dobar's history...


----------



## denthil (Feb 26, 2005)

Okay based on what I saw of the other characters I am working on a human ground pounder (soldier) orginally from Mars. Working on the background and stats now.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 26, 2005)

Sounds good. Should be an interesting mix of people for this one.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 26, 2005)

That's what B5 is all about :-D


----------



## Crothian (Feb 27, 2005)

Human Pilot, backstory is a little indepth, if there is anything you don't like about it say so.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Feb 27, 2005)

*Still under revision*

this is what I have so far.

Selise (religious)
Level 1 Minbari Telepath (P8)
Hit Points: 9  Initiative: 3  Speed: 30  DV: 11  DR: 0
Attacks: Melee: +1, Ranged: +1
Abilities: Str: 12, Dex: 12, Con: 10, Int: 12, Wis: 14, Cha: 14
Saves: Fort: 0, Ref: 1, Will: 4
Skills: Diplomacy (6), Knowledge (Telepathy) (7), Sense Motive (6), Spot (6), Telepathy (6)
Weapons: pistol
Feats & SQ: Accidental Scan, Mind Shield, Religious Caste (Knowledge - Telepathy), Sense Telepathy, Silent Tread, Warning

Background story
Selise grew up with the Sister order on Minbar which made her a bit naive when she arrived on B5 she has been there for a short time now and getting used to her surroundings.  Growing up in the temple and her service to Valen has taught her kindness and patience most of all.  When she heard of her chance to leave the temple and go to B5 she was a bit scared but as all in her caste she went with the flow,as the humans say.  With her abilities as an Empath as well as part of the religious caste her need on B5 would be of the utmost importance.  Being assigned there by her order she never questioned it.  One of her favorite places on B5 is the gardens unlike Minbar she finds it facinating to be in.  Her calm demeanor makes others in the exeption of a few feel calm around her.  There are few humans from time to time look at her with funny stares.  Knowing and understading there fear she takes it with a grain of salt.  Another human saying.  In her short time she picked up some earth slang from here and there.  She sometimes is drawn to the Brown Sector only to find the feeling mistrust and pain to go so deep.  But being the person of service its who she is, its what she is.  Curious at times and cautious.  

OOC if you need more bg story will add on.  I have this so far.  
thanks
s


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 27, 2005)

OKay, a couple of things. First. Enlighten I need you to purchase equipment and then post your character in the Rogue's Gallery thread for this game. 

Crothian: Excellent background, fits right in with what I have in mind. 

Denthil: Were you planning on being a member of Station Security? You haven't posted your history yet, so I was curious. I'll need to know to start the adventure. 

Strahd: What exactly does Dobar do in the control room? In other words, what is his job?

Once I have Geoff and Dobar's history, I will put up the first post for playing the game. Looking forward to a good one.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 27, 2005)

Okay, good.  The Battle of the Line is a major event and did happen a while ago so I wasn't sure how believible it would be for him to still be first level.  Part of the reason he really didn't do anything signficant in his travels.  And just so you know, I just made up the ship that he saw.  I'm not basing it off of anything so if you want to do something with it, its all you.  But even if you don't that's fine too.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 27, 2005)

I figured he would have been a _very_ green lieutenant at the time, considering that it was mostly those kept in reserve and civilians that went up on the Line. During the time between then and now, the odd jobs he had taken would be cake walks, barely enough to garner much experience. As far as the mysterious ship goes, I already have something in mind and I am hoping to tie it in somewhere along the lines...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 27, 2005)

*Dobar*

I posted my history.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 27, 2005)

Good. I am going to post the first In Game thread under Playing the Game. All characters are free to begin, however, I still need for Denthil to finish Geoff's background so I can tie him into the story... Here is a link to the post


----------



## denthil (Feb 28, 2005)

Geoff's history is done, posted it last night. Let me know if you have any questions on it, etc.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks good, Denthil. Already posted your part in the beginning story...


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 3, 2005)

Do you still have room for another player? If so, I've got Becky Keller, human scientist in the works


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 3, 2005)

Thatdarncat: Just post your character in the Rogue's Gallery and I'll include you as the sixth character. I'm looking forward to your background. I already have an idea how to include you in the adventure. 

To the rest of my group: Sorry I haven't posted in a while, I've been under the weather lately. I will be posting more shortly.


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 4, 2005)

Kk I'll try and have the background up today. I'll have the character stats up this weekend (Didn't bring my book to work today so I don't have the knowledge/profession skill lists)


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 4, 2005)

That's fine. It will all work out just perfectly... <Bester grin>


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 4, 2005)

err uh oh?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 5, 2005)

<devious GM smile> There is a couple of things about the character though... your Knowledge, Profession, Speak Language and Technical skills need specifics.... I kind of need to know what kind of scientsist you are...


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 5, 2005)

heh ok. Working on background right now. Trying to decide between Earthforce, IPX or another minor corp


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 6, 2005)

Posted some, will post a little more personality and background in a bit and fix stats (skills/feats) and I'm done.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks good so far. If you don' t mind, I'm going to write you in as a last minute addition to the crew. Once they get up and moving, you'll meet them...


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds good.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 9, 2005)

*thatdarncat* Just wanted to give you a prebackground for your character kind of thing before fully introducing you to the gang. 

Becky was originally to be a member of the first scientific team to head to this planet, but was turned down in favor of someone a little more experienced in non-human ships. Now, since the original team has not been heard from, your chance has come to prove yourself. You have been offered a position as ship's engineer along with assistance from one other member of the rescue  team. Figuring 500 credits wasn't much to scoff at, and you got your chance to finally go on this expedition, you jumped at it. Now you await the rest of the crew in Docking Bay 19. 

Tell me if this works for you, if not, I can edit a bit to your liking.


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 9, 2005)

Close. Something I'd been tossing around is that she's a little more comfortable working with non-humans. Basically she has trouble reading human body langauge and subtlty, a problem she doesn't have with non-humans because she's not looking for it. Instead maybe the human crew of the first mission didn't have confidence in her abilities. Probably something along the lines of "She graduated first in her class on earth, but what practical knowledge does she have? Probably doesn't know which end of a spanner goes where." That work?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 9, 2005)

That would probably work better then, considering your new partner is a Drazi... but yeah, I like that concept. Does the motivation for her to be there work for you though?

One more thing before I forget.. what languages does Becky speak? besides English....


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah. A bit of a gadget freak (and I need to finish updating that character sheet) so no worries there. The kind of person who's got the latest cutting (bleeding) edge consumer gadget and the know-how to make it work. Costs money though


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 11, 2005)

_Hi shadowbloodmoon and cast!

I just wanted to contribute to my fellow legionnaire's game in some way. I'm not a Babylon 5 fan, never had a chance to follow it. But I came across this song, set to the tune of Barenaked Ladies 'One Week'. Sorry to interrupt._

It's been... five years since we went online,
Laurel Takashima's gone, but Susan's so fine,
Five years since the Vorlon came,
Someone tried to kill him, Sinclair didn't take the blame.
Twelve years since we held the Line,
Twenty-four hours missing outta Jeff's mind,
Yesterday, it went off TV.,
But it'll still be okay, 'cause we got the story.

Oh my God, how it enthralled me, with Garibaldi,
He's getting' balder every season.
He got attacked, his buddy Jack, he went and shot him in the back,
To keep on track the planned assassination/treason.
Hot like Ivanova and Talia, we're gonna Draal ya,
And then we'll kick a little Zathras,
Al Bester's in the Psi Corps, we got a mind war,
Ironheart's the mower and you're the grass.
Lennier and Vir will share a beer and watch Adira disappear,
Without her, Londo's Morden likely bound for darkness,
So it begins, and then Delenn will spin Triluminary
Thin and glowing spiderwebs and step into the Chrysalis. 

G'Kar is helpless, then he's hostile, then a holy man,
Trying hard not to smile in front of Sheridan,
I'm the kinda guy who laughs at the Shadow horde,
Can't understand, then you're not a three-edged sword,
I have a tendency to do my thinking with my hands,
I have a history of taking off my gloves. 

It's been... five years since Third Age began,
John met Delenn, but Anna would be back again,
Five years since we met Neroon,
He ended up a hero, started out a major loon,
Three years since the Shadow War,
Nastier than any aliens we've seen before,
Yesterday, all the Narns were freed,
But there is something still Keeping hold on Centauri.

Medieval Marcus, the Rescue Ranger,
Lorien shows up, and things get stranger,
Watching out the window of a White Star, it came from Minbar,
And then we'll steal Babylon Four.
Sinclair's fork would be a Valen Tine, he travels through time,
And Ba-Bear-Lon Five is too cute.
Lyta comes back and she's eyin' a guy named Byron,
And Reebo in a Zooty Zoot Suit.
Gonna meet the violence with defiance and Alliance
Cause the giants left the playground with a lot of blood and sorrow.
Gonna get a room on Z'Ha'Dum, the ship'll zoom,
And then go Boom Shubba Lubba 'cause there's always one tomorrow. 

How can I help it if I think they're driving Johnny mad?
All the time used to smile, now he's Dave's dad,
I'm the kinda guy who'd rather walkabout than run,
Can't understand why they killed their own son.
I have a tendency to shorten everybody's hair,
I have a history of lopping off heads. 

It's been... five years since "The Gathering",
Beginning, middle, end, Joe wrapped up the whole thing,
Five years since we saw this show,
How good it was gonna get, there was no way to know,
Three years since we really knew,
We voted Joe a Hugo, then we gave him Number Two,
Yesterday, it went off TV.,
But we have still got Crusade, so we ain't too sorry.

Still got Crusade, so we ain't too sorry....
Joe, I've seen Crusade -- you're gonna be sorry.
Bring me the head of Londo Mollari.


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 11, 2005)

heh I've got the mp3 of that


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 12, 2005)

That's wrong in so many ways... Thanks Bobitron. Hahahahahahah......


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 30, 2005)

will be slow to reply for the next couple of days, dealing with a hand infection. Hard to type.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 31, 2005)

Understandable. I hope it gets better soon. Typing is fundamental for those of us who live online... Besides, Becky seems to be the quiet shy type at the moment anyway..


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 31, 2005)

definitly  just wait until she gets over the shyness. 

My hand is FEELING better, but I'm still taking it easy. I need to update the character sheet on the boards here - I realized it differs from the one I've been using. I'll get that done today or tomorrow.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 27, 2005)

Calling Thatdarncat and Tyrlaan.... 

Haven't seen you guys around a while, is everything okay?


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 30, 2005)

Sorry, my week got kind of crazy. Suddenly getting the promotion you were not expecting to get (though it's not official yet) will do that  

Means instead of my day being about 50% idle time waiting for a call I'm busy 110% of my day. I'll try and get caught up this weekend - it's officially on my todo list. If I can't continue with the game, I'll post here next week, but I think I should be able to find the time now that we're getting settled down at work.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 10, 2005)

That sounds fine... I've actually been off and on too. Speaking of: 

Just so you guys know, I may be out off and on in the next week or so. I've been dealing with a new wisdom tooth and the meds they have me on are killer. I'll try to keep up as much as I can.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 31, 2005)

*Hello?*

Hello players. It seems to me (perhaps I am wrong) that interest in this game has been lost by some of our players. I don't want to close it just yet, but if no one else wants to play, please let us know. Also any feedback would be appreciated so that I can avoid that problem in the future. I would not want to run a game that no one enjoys  Thank you all for your time and courtesy.


----------



## Crothian (May 31, 2005)

Sorry, I've been very busy at work and with other things.  I'm going to have to drop out.  I should have said something sooner, but I was always just hoping that I could continue.  Its been fun.


----------



## denthil (May 31, 2005)

I am still here and ready to play.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Crothian, for letting us know. I appreciate it. I do hope you had fun while you were playing. 

I will go ahead and NPC Crothian's character until such a time that I can remove him without too much of a stir. Okay then, back to the combat at hand...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 19, 2005)

Due to losing a couple players and it seems a lack of interest, I am going to close this game unfortunately. My apologies to all involved. I hope to start another sometime soon. Either that, or.... We can start a new campaign with the remaining few characters and write a new story. Let me know via the IC thread or here. Thank you all for playing.


----------

